# Help With Laser Boresighter Selection



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

My brother's birthday is coming up later this month and the last time I was at his house, he was in the process of changing scope configurations on three of his rifles. He mentioned that he'd love to have a laser boresighter, so I've been looking around the last couple of days to see what I can find. I can't really find a lot of information on them, so I'm hoping that I can get some advice here from those of you that own or have used a laser boresighter. He has quite a few different calibers, so I'm leaning toward the universal boresighters such as this one below that is offered by Bushnell rather than the "cartridge" style.

http://www.overstock.com/Sports-Toys/Bushnell-Laser-Boresighter/3298287/product.html


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I would get the universal fit over a caliber specific one for sure. That one looks good for the price, and those universal ones should fit the rimfires nicely as well.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got one from Walmart that worked for everything from 22 up. It has these screw in adapters to keep it centered. I don't remember the nae brand and I don't see anything stamped on it on it but it wasn't real expensive. I've had it over a year and it's been great.

[Edit]
I found the paperwork (it has a range finder guide on it) And it says it's a Laserlyte Made in Az. The site shows them pretty pricey but I think I got mine for 35 bucks at Walmart.
Here's the website
http://www.laserlyte.com/index.html


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

Their boresighters look pretty similar to the Bushnell I ordered. It hasn't arrived yet, but I'll be sure to post back once I get the offical review from my brother, lol.


BTW, did you look around on Laserlyte's site? They have a bayonet adapter for a pistol, LOL.


----------

